# catching pike on a fly rod



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

will an eight weght rod cut it? and what is a good leader to use to protect from the toothy monsters?

thanx
G


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Depends alot on the size flies you plan to use. I use 9 and 10 wt rods because I use big flies and some of them, like bunny strip flies, get very heavy when wet. I have used 8wt rods and if that is all you have just don't try to cast really big flies. And if you don't know how to double haul you should learn. It makes the whole casting experience much more pleasant.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes an eight weight will be fine, the biggest I ever fish is a 7 weight and I've even caught northerns on my three weight, the big things are the weight of the fly and the wind, also a fast action rod will be a huge benefit when throwing these flies, the best description I ever heard of trying to cast those big pike flies was that its like trying to cast a wet sock. Good luck fishing and don't forget some shock tippet for those northerns.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

An 8wt will work for a lot of your pike fishing, I like to use a hard 20lb line as a "bite guard" or connecting point from leader to fly. It will not always stop a pike from biting through, but I personally don't like the wire used in some pike leaders. Others swear by them, so try them all and decide what you like the best.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Aytha is correct about it being more difficult to cast with a lighter weight rod and line. Learning to cast well will alleviate much of that problem though. Learn to cast that 8 wt and it's going to be all good for you. In regard to leaders, six inches of single strand sixteen pound test stainless wire works well, adds little weight, and sure doesn't seem to put the fish off. We like to use a short leader in front of our spinnerbaits as well, when fishing for bass where toothy critters are present. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

i leader with 10 lb braided fire line or spyder wire and ive caught 14 lb pike when crappie fishing with 4 lb mono to. got to say ive tyed lots of no 6 clouser minows though. and no.4 decevers and lost them

glad i tye all my own be ive lost 1000 in flys over the years if i bought them all.


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

You can catch'em on an 8weight. The bigger the better if you ask me. Look at the bubba fisherman and they use lures 6-10inches long. You need a big pole to throw a strip of rabbit that long all day. If your on top, a dahlberg diver with a fast retrieve seems to do the trick.


----------

